# I can't get anything from MY BOOKSHELF



## Random Axe (Apr 5, 2007)

Whenever I try to download something in the ENWorld downloads area "My Bookshelf" it comes up with an error.

Is everything that I had in My bookshelf now gone?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 5, 2007)

This was discussed here:
https://www.enworld.org/index.php?threads/189741/

and here:
https://www.enworld.org/index.php?threads/188486/


----------



## Random Axe (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks *Jdvn1*, I saw the first thread but thought it didn't properly apply to me since the OP was trying to Upload something, so I didn't read it all the way thru.

The last update says Morrus is still "looking into it", from almost a month ago.  Are we going to get an announcement (or a mass email?) when our goods return?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I doubt there'd be an announcement, and I also think this may take a long while to be resolved, since Twin Rose hasn't been on EN World in over 2 weeks.

I do hope for periodic updates, though...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 23, 2007)

It's been quite a while since we've heard about this... anyone?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2007)

No news on this?


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2007)

Random Axe said:
			
		

> Thanks *Jdvn1*, I saw the first thread but thought it didn't properly apply to me since the OP was trying to Upload something, so I didn't read it all the way thru.
> 
> The last update says Morrus is still "looking into it", from almost a month ago.  Are we going to get an announcement (or a mass email?) when our goods return?




Hi guys,

Apologies for this longish explanation; I'v ebeen looking for alternative ways to solve the problem and have come up blank, so I figured I should fill you in on the details.

The My Bookshelf feature, as you know, was a free, courtesy function of EN World, not part of your product purchase.  In other words, EN World had a function whereby it hosted your files.  Unfortunately, what that means is that it's not Twin Rose's actual _responsibility_ to fix (Twin Rose being who you paid for products).  And, because he doesn't _have_ to, he refuses to (well, he's also refusing to do other things which he _does_ legally have to do, but thats another story).  He's made it clear that he has no intention of helping out with this problem - and, since he wrote the darn tihng in the first place, he's the only person who has the faintest idea how to.  Michael Morris took a look and couldn't figure it out.

However, it wasn't part of your purchase; your actual purchase should have been downloaded by you at the time and, if necessary, backed up, because that free hosting wasn't something that we ever guaranteed (in fact the various screens of ENGS pointed out that it was just a free, courtesy feature of EN World).  I'm not trying to nag at you, but remind you that in future, you shoulld _always _ do that with digital product (if from RPGNow or DTRPG, or anywhere else), because, like any other product, once you've bought it, you've bought it.

The result: we're pretty much out of ideas.  The only thing I can think of is that you email the publisher(s) in question and ask for their help - a screengrab of your bookshelf should be adequate proof that you purchased the item.

I am really sorry you're in this position; and if I'd had any idea it would happen, I wouldn't have offered the bookshelf feature in the first place.  But I am out of ideas on how to resolve it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2007)

Well... that sucks.

So, if I don't have a screenshot of my bookshelf, I'm out of luck? There isn't a way to dig through the information in whatever database to find out what books I had?

If it were possible, then I might recommend the relevant database be copy/pasted someplace, with a key. (If it could be determined User 5642 had items 2476, 153, and 834, and there was a list of items and their names, then each person could dig for himself.) I don't know how likely that is.

At the very least, thanks for trying, though!


----------



## Morrus (May 11, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well... that sucks.
> 
> So, if I don't have a screenshot of my bookshelf, I'm out of luck? There isn't a way to dig through the information in whatever database to find out what books I had?
> 
> ...




You should be able to _see_ your bookshelf.  I can see mine; but, like you, I don't have access to the files.  What do you see when you attempt to look at it?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2007)

Ah-hah. Since the Bookshelf link disappeared from under the user information by every post, and from my Profile, I assumed it had disappeared all together. I didn't think to look elsewhere.

In short: Found it! 

I'll see if I can petition to the publishers, then. Two of the items, product id's 38 and 1822, merely have "(unavailable)" as the title. Should I just assume those two are lost to time? I'd _guess_ that they were affected by the Great Crash of 2006 (GC2k6) and never recovered.


----------



## Gansk (May 11, 2007)

Morrus, I bought almost all of the EN Publishing Guild products and did not download them.

Can you help me out?


----------



## Morrus (May 11, 2007)

Gansk said:
			
		

> Morrus, I bought almost all of the EN Publishing Guild products and did not download them.
> 
> Can you help me out?




Sure - forward me the screenshot and I'll send them to you via the RPGnow comp copy system.


----------



## Gansk (May 24, 2007)

Email sent - thanks for your help.


----------

